# allstar 1509



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

got an old school 1509 to build.....can yall recommend some guides,,,,, sizes and spacing to start from...... i want the best guides.....spare no expense........dont know if i like the spin/cast new fugi guides


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Go with anything Fuji, reel seat, guides and you will build a great fishing machine.


----------

